# Dry Mouth,Tight dry throat?



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

Was wondering if anyone else out there with IBS and or gerd suffers from a dry mouth and tight and dry throat from time to time? I wake up at night sometimes with a wicked dry throat and mouth. It also happens from time to time during the day. I have undergone stress and depression. I have been told that your neck muscles can actually tighten up when you are stressed or anxious. Can anyone else relate to this? I also have sinus problems. Do you think my blow heat in my house plays a part in any of this? Mostly I was wondering if stress or anxiety can cause a dry or scratchy mouth and throat. Can anyone help? Thanks!....Gary------------------Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Gary:I don't know how dry mouth and tight throat muscles related to GERD and IBS, so someone else will have to answer that part. But I do know that dry throat and sinus problems can result from dry winter heating.I get sinus infections occasionally, and a friend of mine's daughter gets them all the time. They put a humidifier in their home for the winter months to make it easier on her. This kid gets them real bad, has even had sinus operations.My doc told me also to run a humidifier when I get sick, but usually when I think of buying one for my room I don't have the money. When I have the money I'm not sick! It's a catch-22 situation.







I hope you find an answer. It sounds uncomfortable. My throat gets dry when I'm coming down with something. And, for some strange reason, I crave chocolate then. I have no idea why.







Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Oh, I forgot to answer your stress question. I do notice that when I'm more stressed my throat tightens. I used to smoke and when I'd stress out my throat would really close up on me and I'd start wheezing. Now that I don't smoke it still tightens up but I don't wheeze. So, yes, it could happen from stress. Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean[This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 12-18-1999).]


----------



## BARBARA (Oct 4, 1999)

Hi,If you are taking any antidepressent medication, it will make your mouth very dry.If you are, check with your doctor and he might be able to help you.------------------BARBARA


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 1999)

Gar, I have sinus problems year-round along with GERD. Doesn't matter what season it is. Plus, we have hot water/radiant heating in our house, so the forced-air heating isn't a factor for me. There are mornings my throat is so dry & closed-up that I literally *choke* down my morning meds. I do run a humidifier in the winter and it still happens.Things are better since I started taking Prevacid. Giving up coffee, chocolate, citrus & tomatos help too.My doctor has told me that stress plays a big role in GERD. Seems the muscles surrounding that area tighten up when we are under more stress than usual. Thats where the chest pain usually kicks in for me.The dry mouth I've always attributed to the Dyazide that I take. Its a diuretic, so it drys out my skin, lips, etc.


----------



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

Thanks Barbara and Lee for your replies. Yes Barb, I am taking Zoloft as an AD med. Wonder if that is contributing? Lee what you said makes sense too. Whenever I am going through a stressful time it seems as if my throat actually tightens. Lee do you ever have trouble with your voice? I do at times. Can gerd effect your voice box? It seems sometimes I cant hit that high note when I am tense and anxious. Lee how long have you had gerd? I too am on Prevacid. Thanks for posting guys. Gary------------------Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 1999)

I've had GERD for about a year. I have trouble with my voice from time to time. I'm on the phone all day long at work, so that doesn't help. Just about the time I get done with one call, I get hit with another. It does get a little stressful when you can see that there are about 20 more calls out there waiting. (No, I'm not a customer service rep, but might as well be. Feels like it most days) Just 4 more days, and another long weekend!!! Can't wait.


----------

